# HELP! IDENTIFY THIS BIKE!!! dads old bike needs restoring!!



## RoastyToast408 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hello I just moved into my grandmothers house and while doing some work under her house i came across my dads old paper boy bike! I really want to Restore this bike to brand new again but i cant seem to find what bike it is! looks like the Schwinn Tornado without all the extras but I am not sure! I attached some photos of the bike, please let me know if you can help! Any parts or model information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 19, 2019)

Dat Bike has had a rough life


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2019)

it’s a Westfield frame, perhaps @MrColumbia can share some info


----------



## RoastyToast408 (Mar 19, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> it’s a Westfield frame, perhaps @MrColumbia can share some info



but look how close these 2 are!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2019)

RoastyToast408 said:


> but look how close these 2 are!
> 
> View attachment 967526
> 
> View attachment 967527





Sorry, look at all the little details like the fork. Dad's bike is definitely not a Schwinn.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2019)

Check out this thread.   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-info-on-goodyear-bicycle.117316/#post-779685





Note the drop out, where the rear axle is bolted. Fork is neatly bent and matching also.  lol


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 19, 2019)

unbelievable find!


----------



## RoastyToast408 (Mar 20, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Check out this thread.   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-info-on-goodyear-bicycle.117316/#post-779685
> 
> View attachment 967530
> 
> Note the drop out, where the rear axle is bolted. Fork is neatly bent and matching also.  lol



this one looks much more like it, but its still a little different in the forks in the front, maybe mine are bent? this one is almost exact but i still cant find a model number. 
Do you know where i can look for the SN on the bike?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2019)

RoastyToast408 said:


> this one looks much more like it, but its still a little different in the forks in the front, maybe mine are bent? this one is almost exact but i still cant find a model number.
> Do you know where i can look for the SN on the bike?




Serial number should be under the crank. And yes, your fork is bent pretty bad.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 20, 2019)

50’s Westfield Built Columbia.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f-s-columbia-clipper.106825/


----------



## RoastyToast408 (Mar 20, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f-s-columbia-clipper.106825/
> 
> View attachment 967576
> 
> ...



Looks just like it! Just missing some parts possibly? Like a chain Guard and some other. Any thoughts? I cant seem to find any liturature or new old stock photos of what theylook like new.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2019)

RoastyToast408 said:


> Looks just like it! Just missing some parts possibly? Like a chain Guard and some other. Any thoughts? I cant seem to find any liturature or new old stock photos of what theylook like new.


----------



## RoastyToast408 (Mar 20, 2019)

Ya but its like they have 10different models that all look the same. Like a goodyear, westfield, police cruiser, cresent,clipper. Do i need to pull the crank to know what one it is exactly? I just want a refrence to how it came from factory so i dont buy the wrond badge or chain covers or other pieces


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2019)

betting you'll not be able to determine anything beyond the year with what you have there.

http://www.cardiffbikeshop.com/datecodes/columbia.htm

perhaps you could dig for original photos of your pops and the bike


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 20, 2019)

The horn has nice patina.


----------

